# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Genetech Gentropin HGH

## MSG1985

Any one know if this is real or fake as after 8 weeks on 3iu/day (mon - fri) ive felt no different?

Again bought off a new source as recommended by a friend and so far not too happy with what ive got

----------


## gixxerboy1

what are you expecting to feel?

----------

